# Help!! Support H.R. 5843!!



## SilverRabbit (Apr 19, 2008)

"Act to Remove Federal Penalties for Personal Use of Marijuana by Responsible Adults" Write to your state representative and tell him to support this bill!

Congress.org - Alerts


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 21, 2008)

List of U.S. state legislatures.. Find out who your state rep. is and write them a letter..

1. Alabama Welcome to the Alabama State Legislature
2. Alaska w3.legis.state.ak.us
3. Arizona Arizona State Legislature
4. Arkansas Arkansas 86th General Assembly
5. California California State Legislature 
6. Colorado Colorado General Assembly Home Page 
7. Connecticut Welcome to the Connecticut General Assembly*
8. Delaware State of Delaware - Agency Redirect Page
9. Florida OpenDNS
10. Georgia Georgia General Assembly
11. Hawaii HI Legislature
12. Idaho Idaho Legislature
13. Illinois Illinois General Assembly Home Page 
14. Indiana Indiana General Assembly
15. Iowa Iowa General Assembly - Home Page
16. Kansas Welcome
17. Kentucky Kentucky Legislature Home Page
18. Louisiana Louisiana State Legislature
19. Maine janus.state.me.us/legis/
20. Maryland mlis.state.md.us
21. Massachusetts The 185th General Court
22. Michigan Michigan Legislature
23. Minnesota Minnesota State Legislature
24. Mississippi Mississippi Legislature
25. Missouri Missouri General Assembly

Those weird web address still work... Just copy and past


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 21, 2008)

26. Montana leg.state.mt.us
27. Nebraska www.leg.ne.gov
28. Neveda Nevada Legislature
29. New Hampshire gencourt.state.nh.us
30. New Jersey New Jersey Legislature
31. New Mexico legis.state.nm.us
32. New York OpenDNS
33. North Carolina North Carolina General Assembly - Home Page
34. North Dakota North Dakota Legislative Branch Home Page
35. Ohio 127th Ohio General Assembly
36. Oklahoma Oklahoma Legislature Home Page
37. Oregon Oregon State Legislature
38. Pennsylvania The Pennsylvania General Assembly
39. Rhode Island The State of Rhode Island General Assembly 
40. South Carolina South Carolina Legislature Online
41. South Dakota legis.state.sd.us
42. Tennessee Welcome to the Tennessee General Assembly
43. Texas Texas Legislature Online
44. Utah Utah State Legislature Home Page
45. Vermont The Vermont Legislature
46. Virginia legis.state.va.us
47. Washington www1.leg.wa.gov/legislature 
48. West Virginia West Virginia Legislature
49. Wisconsin Wisconsin State Legislature
50. Wyoming legisweb.state.wy.us

The above links and URL's are to all 50 state legislature websites as of January 1, 2006. For most states the only place where the full text of the statutes are available online is the state legislature's website.

List of U.S. state legislatures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 21, 2008)

You could also just go here....

https://forms.house.gov/wyr/welcome.shtml


----------



## dankforall (Apr 21, 2008)

Great post thanks for the info! We all need to help with this!!


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks, we need to all get together on this!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 21, 2008)

Hee! I wrote my rep. about this yesterday (Sander Levin). I spoke of my father's horrible medical problems and about how marijuana would help him out, as many of prescriptions he's on make it impossible for him to function in normal life, marijuana might help him go out and LIVE instead of laying on the couch in an opiate-induced stupor.


----------



## SilverRabbit (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that  
I try to write my rep. every month.... I think if we all keep pushing.. the politicians will eventually see that they are not on the same level as the people with this issue. And only then can we stop the suffering. Jail is for violent people, Not the sick!


----------



## RaginCajun420 (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is a link that will send a letter for you.
NORML -- House of Representatives to Consider Cannabis Decriminalization!


----------

